# Iphone 11 Pro Max vs Canon 70D Sample Images



## elkiehound (Nov 3, 2019)

The new Iphone 11 Pro Max takes quite the good photo.  Here is a sample vs the same image with a Canon 70D.

The iPhone has such a wider range of exposure.  Can you tell which ones were from the iPhone?

iCloud Photo Sharing


----------



## elkiehound (Nov 3, 2019)

The blue sky is so much deeper blue and the tree lines on the right, are much clearer on the iPhone.  The Canon seems less sharp overall?


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 4, 2019)

While I am sure that the new iPhone does take nice images, I am not sure your comparison is apples to apples?  Did you compare raw files from each?  And if you were comparing SOOC jpeg files, did you adjust the settings for each or just let them run at default?  Every manufacturer tunes their jpeg engine to what they believe is preferable, but that choice is not always ideal for everybody.  Then again, if the iPhone provides you with what you need, then there is nothing wrong with that.

--Ken


----------

